# deer and bears and coyotes oh my!



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

We have a lot of wildlife around here. The other morning, we had a herd of deer in the yard and Gryff was barking like a maniac. The people down the street from me, however, had a mamma bear and 4 cubs in her driveway! I think the bears came down this way. We found (well Gryff found) a big poop and went for it. I picked it up with a poop bag and it had a lot of red in it. I later found out that bear poop has lots of red berries in it. Kind of freaks me out. Also, when I take him out late at night, I can sometimes hear coyotes around. I could NEVER let him out of the house on his own. We also have eagles and hawks that could carry him off.

Has anybody ever had a close call with wildlife?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's a bit exciting! (Not necessarily in a good way, but still exciting!)

Our closest calls with wildlife are rather boring. Just last week I watched the dogs sitting on their rears on back patio (looking rather unimpressed) as a squirrel jumped on to the arbor above them and into the tree over their fountain onto the fence. You could almost see a collective dialog bubble over their heads saying, "Is that all you can do?" And a few minutes later, a hummingbird buzzed their heads scolding them for being in his territory, and they watched him fly away. My dogs don't really care for the wildlife here. Now, bring some humans over and they all go nuts.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, we have lots of wildlife here too, only bears occassionally, but coyotes, fox, deer, racoons etc etc. I only let the guys out on their own during middle day times, but at night, they are always with us. Just in case!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Our only wildlife are racoons, squirrels and the teenagers roaming the streets. Thank goodness school has started - teens are in now.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL Michele!

I just cleaned up after some of that wildlife today. Grrrrr (I live near a high school and they get lazy on their way home.)


----------

